# Arctic 'Blue Bullet' Clio 182 Detail & New Induction Set Up



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

V6 Airbox set up with Pipercross filter, blue 70mm bend and my home made catch tank which is bloody brilliant if say so myself..




























When I get round to it i'll paint the can black. I've got a few things planned for the bay too so watch this space.

Now on to the detail..

I haven't took any before picture because the car was washed the day before and was still spotless so I removed the number plates..




























Snowfoamed with 1 inch of super snow foam and a touch of APC..



















Left that to dwell for 5 or 6 minutes and jet washed off. Snowfoamed applied again and got into all of the crevices and agitated the rubbers with the detail brush..




























Door and boot shuts sprayed with Meguires APC through a foam head..





































Jetwashed the snowfoam off then liberally sprayed the number plates recesses with APC and worked with a detail brush..



















Wheels removed and got to work on the arches..



















Meguires ACP with a foam head left to dwell..



















Snowfoamed with supersnowfoam and a dash of APC..










Left that on while I washed the car with Meguires shampoo plus.










Dried by laying a Miracle Dryer on the roof and bonnet to remove most of the water and then patted dry with a Uber Premium drying towel aided by Meguires quick detailer..










Removed the forum URL from the side windows to be replaced with blue ones..










Engine bay was cleaned with Meguires ACP through a foam head and agitated with a detail blush. Dressed the plastics with Autoglym vinyl and rubber dressing..



















Clayed the paintwork with Autobahn soft clay..










Some tar spots remained to tackled these with Autoglym Tar remover..



















Snowfoamed and washed again..

Wheels: Very Cherry, wash, autoglym tar remover, clay, polish with SRP, seal with EGP and re sealed with Poorboys wheel sealant. Unfortuently my camera is broke and cousin took hers back so no pictures for these processes.

Re painted the calipers because some of the paint was flaking off..



















Dressed the arches with Autoglym bumper care..

Taped up.










My paint work was still in good condition except the following:




























Apart from these which were tackled with Menzerna 'Power Finish' I was confident that Menzerna 'Final Finish' on a polishing pad (Megs 7'' and Sonus 4'') would do me good. I was left with a few RDS but its never good chasing a 100% corrected finish..










After:










Snowfoamed, washed and dried again..




























For the LSP I cracked out a christmas present, the Werkstat Acrylic kit.

Prime was applied and worked with a Sonus finishing spot pad.

I got 3 layers of acrylic jet trigger down on the first night. I bloody love this stuff! Put it on everything.. Not only does it leave a great slick finish on the paintwork but also plastics, rubbers etc. etc.

The exhaust was still minty fresh from the week before but I gave it a quick spruce up with Autosol metal polish and SRP which i tried to capture in this picture..










The interior was hoovered then cleansed with Autoglym interior shampoo and the leather was cleansed with LTT leather cleaner. Plastics were dressed with Poorboys natural look dressing..
































































Tidied and hoovered the boot and cleansed and dressed with the above process. I replaced the ISOFIX bar cover because I didn't like the bare metal showing..










Tires dressed with i4detailings own tyre dressing which does last well but messy to apply.. I'd recommend rubber gloves.

*AFTER:*














































(Different now)



























Trying to get metallic flake:






























































































































ROOF:



















BONNET:










Ignore the windows in this please :dapprove::













































And a couple I've found from the Renault Sport National meet:




























I've probably missed bits but I'm tired


----------



## Deeg (Mar 30, 2009)

looking good, great work


----------



## Dutty_112 (Mar 8, 2010)

Brilliant work mate! Another fella CS member! Love the artic blue 182,

only thing i would change is the splitter..

Megane ph2 iirc is the one you need!


----------



## coopersworks (Dec 8, 2009)

Wow ! You must be well chuffed with the results, great work and write up.


----------



## EthanCrawford (Jan 7, 2010)

good work man and agree with you on the acrilyic kit used it on my m8s white astra looked amazing  likeing the coulor as well.


----------



## bilout48 (Apr 10, 2008)

superbe travail et belle RS!


----------



## Bez (Mar 17, 2009)

Very nice. 
Watch out with the quik detailer though. I've had a bottle leak before.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Very nice indeed got to love the coke can


----------



## Chris424 (Dec 5, 2007)

Awesome right up  Love those seats! :thumb:


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks great, love the Trendlines. Are those Trophy Turinis or just refurbed Cup Turinis?


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Can't see all the pics - but looks spot on in the ones I can see :thumb:


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Really like these Clios  Nice job too :thumb:


----------



## James_M (May 22, 2009)

Great work there mate it looks stunning finished, love these cars!


----------



## butterbean (Mar 10, 2010)

lovely results mate


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

swordjo said:


> Looks great, love the Trendlines. Are those Trophy Turinis or just refurbed Cup Turinis?


Trophy offset. They were bought new from Renault.



ahaydock said:


> Can't see all the pics - but looks spot on in the ones I can see :thumb:


Thanks, keep trying


----------



## benj (Aug 12, 2008)

Very nice work, I do love the colour


----------

